# 6.4 dpf delete tuner.



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I am about to do the upgrade on my Harley 250 and I know there is a lot of folks that swear by different tuners. Really though sct livewire, hs minimaxx, or flashpaq? Along with the gamut of others out there.Which one is gonna be the best for mpg tunes? I am already used to driving like a pawpaw due to my company truck having a blackbox on it running with a Z06 isn't on my list to do. Anyone with some good input I'd apreciate it.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Just getting the DPF off and disbaling EGR is gonna make you a happy camper. All the tuners are going to be similar in mpg. H&S is a good tuner with ok tunes for a good price. SCT is as well. Innovative Diesel is my choice for tuning - they've got the trans shifting down pat and make ridiculous power.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the H and S with the dpf/egr deletes, S and B intake and 5" Banks tip. Was getting around 12 mpg average and now averaging 15 mpg or so over all (drive semi hard and truck runs/idles many, many hours a day and a loaded tool box and auxillary tank=weight). Got a 4" lift with 325/60-20's on an F350 so if your at stock height on an F250 you and your cool with the go pedal, you could see 18mpg or better. My big bastard will scooootttt, if we wanna. Good luck.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

H&S mini maxx 300 and sl2 trans download with DPF delete here, pumping around to 550 hp and smoking mustangs. I'm seeing 14/15 mpg around town on 37 inch tires.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

A guy I work with has the Spartan programmer running 210 hp and dpf delete getting around 18-20 mpg. I was going to go with Spartan when I bought a new used truck but bought a new 2011 instead. I'm still considering the Spartan for a 50 hp gain and no dpf delete till warranty up, it comes programmed but you just don't download it till your ready for the delete.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

aww good thread. lookin into tuners now. 

hey fishinfool thanks for the heads up on inno des tuner. what makes it better shifting? theres a bit of lag with the 6.4. hows the mpg with that also?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought a SCT livewire and a downpipe Back to muffler Delete kit. I might sell it cause I got a buddy that is intersted in buying my truck like it is. If so Im probly gonna look for a 06 Dodge. Ill know if Im gonna sell the parts in the next week or so.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

why are u selling?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

The only time I drive it is to pull my boat really. It's an 08 that barely turned 36k. It's hard to pile 3 or 4 folks stinking with blood and fish squeezins in a Harley-Davidson F250. plus I know the older dodge that don't come with all the green **** gets way better mileage.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

oh i hear ya. i change clothes before i get in my KR haha. whats best fuel mileage youve experienced with the tuner/delete?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 2010 F350 CCLB with an H&S Tuner. Dpf/doc delete and I get about 15 in town and 19-20 on the highway. Usually my truck sits in my driveway as well. The power is nice when I need it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

does the tuner help with the lag?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> does the tuner help with the lag?


Yes it does.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

goodwood said:


> oh i hear ya. i change clothes before i get in my KR haha. whats best fuel mileage youve experienced with the tuner/delete?


I haven't done it yet. I got the parts there in my garage. If my buddy buys it afterall ill just sell the parts.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I have 1 question, does anyone have any miles on these trucks with the DPF delete yet? I am thinking about doing it to my 6.4 which already has 120k on it. I dont want to cause any damage as when I chipped my 6.0 ford and 5.9 dodge I had they went to **** in a hurry. I dont want to give the motor a shorter lifespan.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I did the dpf/cat delete (H&S w/ S&B intake) at 75k (now 105K) and it runs as good as ever. Drive cool with it and I've not heard of any problems (powerstroke.org member).


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I had the goodies installed yesterday. I also went ahead and installed a K&N air kit at the same time. Just driving it around some yesterday evening after I reset the lie-o-meter and it was settling around 14 where before it would get but around 9.8 10.5 maybe. It has the dpf delete tune with the strategy on towing. The truck actually feels like it runs smoother. It also smells like a diesel again. And also has a small thin whisp of black smoke all the time coming from the tailpipe except at idle. It sounds great! The sctflash guys said if I bump the tune up to the performance tune and drive it good it should get better on mpg than the towing tune. But I know what will happen. I will have my big foot in it all the time. I'll keep this post updated every so often with my findings. Next mod will be a big nasty upgrade with a aftermarket water separator.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

offshorefanatic said:


> I have 1 question, does anyone have any miles on these trucks with the DPF delete yet? I am thinking about doing it to my 6.4 which already has 120k on it. I dont want to cause any damage as when I chipped my 6.0 ford and 5.9 dodge I had they went to **** in a hurry. I dont want to give the motor a shorter lifespan.


I have read where some guys did this to their trucks when they were brand new and now have 100k+ on them with no issues and others that have done this with less miles and still no issues.

I did mine at 2k miles and have 8k on mine now and I have not had any issues at all.

Jump on the powerstroke.org or powerstrokenation.com and do some reading. I think you will find more answers. Hope that helps.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Pulled the boat down to Freeport and back yesterday and wasn't beating around the bush bout it either. Lie-o-meter was reading 10.4 it usually reads 8.4-8.8 when pulling like I was. I know it is soon, but also when it is unloaded and just me on the hiway it was reading 15.2 and climbing. It never used to go there. So preliminary results are good so far! Also never got the studdar step when I stomp it to pass someone with the boat. It used to chug a little spew some white smoke and then go when it had the dpf. I like it So far.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i got 18+ mpg on the lie-o-meter on a round trip to lake charles last week stock. did the hand calculations at 15 mpg cruising 65-85 mph. 

still have a lot of factory warranty left so wont mod until
it runs out or get really tired of stock conditions. so far having fun with the ride tho i could use a few more mpg.


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Inspection?*

What about inspection; how are you able to pass inspection? I have 09 F250 and was considering some mods but wasn't sure about passing inspection. What do you guys do, do you have to know someone or what?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

GETREEL said:


> What about inspection; how are you able to pass inspection? I have 09 F250 and was considering some mods but wasn't sure about passing inspection. What do you guys do, do you have to know someone or what?


Ehh? I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

only needs safety inspection. 14 dollars


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*Checking for understanding?*



El Carnicero said:


> Ehh? I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


I guess I misunderstood what is involved with a dpf delete. Do you actually remove the whole filter and replace it with a straight pipe? If so, doesn't this cause issues with a state inspection if they look under your truck. Just curious, as I was looking into this modification as well.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

GETREEL said:


> I guess I misunderstood what is involved with a dpf delete. Do you actually remove the whole filter and replace it with a straight pipe? If so, doesn't this cause issues with a state inspection if they look under your truck. Just curious, as I was looking into this modification as well.


State inspection is visual and safety only. No issues.

Yes the filter is removed and replaced with a straight pipe.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> only needs safety inspection. 14 dollars


didn't know this and this is awesome.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

The dealership that as done all my service work is aware of my dpf delete and i asked him if i was going to have to put the DPF on before he inspected it. He said no, like said abaove its just a safety check. I also talked to him about the DPF delete before i did mine and he said that he would do it if he had a 6.4. the DPF delete stops the regen process which mixes oil and diesel together to burn of whatever is in the DPF filter. He stated that the engine would last longer by keeping the oil and diesel from mixing. I read up on these Deletes for about a year before i pulled the trigger and just wish i would of done it sooner. Truck runs a lot better and the mileage and power increase is amazing.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

remi19 said:


> The dealership that as done all my service work is aware of my dpf delete and i asked him if i was going to have to put the DPF on before he inspected it. He said no, like said abaove its just a safety check. I also talked to him about the DPF delete before i did mine and he said that he would do it if he had a 6.4. the DPF delete stops the regen process which mixes oil and diesel together to burn of whatever is in the DPF filter. He stated that the engine would last longer by keeping the oil and diesel from mixing. I read up on these Deletes for about a year before i pulled the trigger and just wish i would of done it sooner. Truck runs a lot better and the mileage and power increase is amazing.


X2.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

And it's always entertaining to blow a little smoke on the pos, jacked up 4 door sedan with 24" wheels going 45mph on the interstate. BUT, even more so on some wannabe hippie liberal with an obummer (or peta,or tree hugger, or muff diver:an1:.... you know the type) sticker on the back of their "green" car. You'll understand what I speak of when you make the changes.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Im ready to do mine. How much did Innovations charge for delete and tuner?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't know about the Innovative or custom tunes but the H&S mini max, S&B intake, strt. 4" pipe to 5 "Banks tip was just over 2K installed. I don't "race" around or am to heavy on the go pedal at all but did it for the pulling power and fuel economy. Plenty with what I need it for. Also did it so I don't blow up another dam 6.4 only to have the dealer (regional engineer) deny my warranty and want 15 fng $$$$$ to replace it.


----------



## fishchaser (Jul 28, 2005)

Anybody removed the dpf filter themselves? Youtube guys make it look easy LOL. Hate to pay 400 in labor to remove and replace less than 10 bolts. What say yee!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I started at the second clamp from the muffler, loosen it. Get a ratchet strap and wrap one end around the axle and the other around the muffler, ratchet it down snug moving the pipe and muffler back and forth, ratchet some more, ect.. it will come completely apart.

Get a crow bar and work the rubber exhaust hangers off the exhaust mounts working your way up to the header connection. They all won't come completely off just do the best you can. Disconnecting the sensors at the clamps as you work your way up the truck, do not unscrew them they can stay intact if using H&S Mini Maxx.

At the header connection I used a deep socket on air ratchet (air ratchet a must)on the *bolts*, nuts are welded to the flange and don't move. When disconnected the rubber mounts that you couldn't get off come off very easy now. And the dpf and cat will slide right out over the Trans mount.

Now bolt up the dpf delete at the flange and use the new nuts that come with the kit snug that up. Now install the rest of the supplied pipe and get you a ratchet strap around the back section of the muffler and the other end to the transmission mount, clamp it down till everything is sucked up tight.
Install the rest of the clamps and tork everything down,

Your done!!! Took me 2 hours with no help.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

X2 on what Profish said. I did mine and it was not hard at all. It does seem to take longer on trucks with more miles. 

Where are you located? Depending on where you are I might be able to help you if you need it.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Heres a little update on performance and mileage. I took it to SA this Saturday afternoon to return last night. I filled up in Laporte and reset lie o meter. When I pulled into Buccees in Luling the meter was reading 19.7, my plan was to drive on in and top it off and calculate. Well that didn't happen I ended up driving it all over town, on and off the loop and crosstown, sometimes having to floor it to get in. Any who I made it all the way out to Buccees before I had to top off, same routine fill it till it was in the neck. Well the crunching got me 15.67 mpg. That's at least 3 mpg more or less that it usually does on hwy as of late. Drove on in and parked it. Got home from work today and went and topped it off. I hand calculated 20.39 pretty much all hwy at posted speed limit on cruise control. I was pretty excited over this then realized how crappy it was that I had to put all the extra parts on a truck to make it get what it should be doing stock from the factory. The mods I did were the K&N cold air induction, a 4" afe dpf delete down pipe to the stock tailpipe resonator setup, and a SCT flash set on towing with the dpf delete and egr deactivated. Tomorrow it is getting a 5" tailpipe section with no muffler and a 6" tip magna flow kit. So it will now be a true straight pipe system. I was told the hotter tunes driven right will produce the best mpg, has anyone experienced this? I think I will try this on the next road trip to see if it holds true. Problem is it's like putting meat in front of a junkyard dog and telling him don't eat it. Lol. 

Question, can I now run off road diesel in the truck since it doesn't have the emissions junk without it fouling anything up?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

gonna do a lil search on extended warranties from factory and aftermarket and that will dictate how soon i tune the truck. did the pcm reflash last week (recall) and got 1.5 mpg better hand calculated stomping on it as well. the reflash shifts at lower rpms.


----------

